# Got him!



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

21lbs. 2 oz  There's one less bird in the woods, boys!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Very nice.......... Any pics or details on how the hunt went?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Heard 5 different birds this a.m. We had one come within 65 yds but was with as hen and skirted our decoys. We relocated and called in the bird I shot. Text book set up, called him right in and shot him in the lips at 19 yards. Waited around an hour when the next 3 gobblers sounded off and marched in within 60 yds. My buddy was trying to close the deal for a double but they did an about face and wandered off. Very wide open woods with no green at all yet. Windy and cold, but the birds were talking. It was an action packed morning for us.


----------



## Certified106 (Mar 17, 2014)

Very nice! Congrats


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice bird and picture. Better avaiator picture though.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Way to get it done. Nice bird for sure.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Minnow head, what county are you hunting? Congrats. Trying to get out again between all the rain coming, rain next 5-6 days.


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Real nice bird minnow! I'm jealous I'll give it a few more days then gonna try something different ! Awesome job well done!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks! We hunted Portage but I might head up to Ashtabula for the remainder of the season. I'm seeing a lot of green starting to bud out on all my trees and bushes. Hope the ticks stay away!


----------

